
Ask HN: How is the IT projects landscape looking like? - bg117
- Are new projects being initiated?
- Is there a recession looming?
- Is the mood upbeat in your office?
======
dman
Its on the up and up, why do you ask?

~~~
bg117
Curious to know whether hiring is picking up, down or flat...

~~~
dman
Seems pretty robust at the moment.

